# Sedona Experts- Itinerary Help, Please



## heathpack (May 9, 2013)

Hi All,

I've posted previously with a few questions about our upcoming trip to Sedona.  We are in Sedona Summit, studio unit, on a AC for Memorial Day weekend.  We'll be driving from LA on I40, will stay Thurs night in Barstow and therefore should be arriving Sedona something like noon on Friday.  We'll probably leave something like 2pm ish on Monday.  We have some plans set and have some questions about others.

The set plan:
Friday evening Verde Canyon RR sunset trip/wine tasting.
Sat afternoon Palatki ruins (2:40 pm reservation) +/- Hononaki, then cocktails at View 180 at Enchantment Resort.
Sun evening anniversary dinner at Garland's Lodge, cocktails at 6, dinner at 7pm.

The basic game plan is to hike a few hours each morning, then mellow out mid-day, then do something again in the afternoon or around sunset.  We are not 100% set on the hiking plans but are thinking of Devils Bridge via Chuck Wagon Trail, Broken Arrow, and possibly West Fork if we are up to it or Courthouse/Bell Rock if we are not.  We'll also hike/walk some at Palatki and Hononaki.  We are planning on lunch or brunch at L Auberge's restaurant one day, lunch at Cowboy Club one day, and dinners at Garland's Lodge and Elote Cafe (first choice) or Dahl and Delucca (second choice).  The wine train will have heavy hors doeuvres, so we will not eat dinner Friday night.  We will be driving in a 4WD SUV and Mr. H is reasonably experienced with driving on wilderness type roads.  The only other time we were in Sedona we hiked Doe Mountain and Faye Canyon and did a Pink Jeep tour of the Broken Arrow area.  We enjoyed all of those activities but probably would not want to repeat any of them since there is so much else for us to try to see and do in Sedona.  We have zero interest in buying anything or shopping in any way.  We like peace and quiet, outdoors, historical sites, photography, food/drink, and lounging by the pool or in the hot tub.

Questions:
1.  If we decide to visit Palataki & Hononaki back-to-back, what is the driving time Palataki to Hononki?  Is 40 min to an hour a reasonable time to allow for a visit to each site? 

2.  We are interested in driving Schnebly Hill Road.  What is usually done?  Drive from Sedona to the summit and then turn around?  I toyed with the idea of trying to drive it from I17 on the way into town, but was thinking this would be too much on top of a 5-6 hour drive from Barstow?  Should we be trying to drive the whole thing and if we do, does that mean we take a grand loop from Sedona to I17 and then either north and back to Sedona thorugh Oak Creek Canyon?  Or head south on I 17?  That seems like a crazy big loop to make.

3.  We were originally thinking we would visit Montezuma Castle, Montezuma Well, and the nearby petroglyph (V-Bar-V, maybe?) site, but now are thinking that may be too much to squeeze in.  But then again we don't want to miss something good.  We have about an average interest in mysterious Indian ruins, maybe a little above-average.  Are Palatki and Hononki plenty for one trip?  Or is the Castle different enough that we should carve time out for it?  We could maybe squeeze in Tuzigoot on the day we do our train trip, they are nearby each other.  But we probably won't because it will too much of a rush.

4.  Any other restaurants that should be on our short list?  We like really good food- quality and ambience are a bigger consideration than cost but cost is of course a factor.  Quantity of food is a zero factor for us, we don't eat that much at any given meal.  In addition to the restaurants above, we may stop in to EuroDeli and Wildflower Bakery.

5.  Do we have a good mix of hikes?  We want to hit the highlights, see a little variety if possible.  The West Fork hike is a bit of a stretch time-wise (it will probably take 4 hours), but it sounds special enough to be worth it?  Opinions?

Thanks in advance!

H


----------



## Luanne (May 9, 2013)

We are in Sedona this week.  A couple of comments about restaurants.  We haven't eaten at Elote yet, and may not.  We've heard great things about it, but they don't take reservations and we've heard the wait can be long.  We attempted to go a few nights ago, but the parking lot was completely full.  We ended up at Dahl and DeLuca and got in without a reservation.  It was good, not the best Italian I've had, but still good.  The other restauarant I'd highly recommend (we're going for lunch on Saturday the day before we leave) is the one at the Enchantment resort.  I can never remember the name, but I think there is only one restaurant open there for lunch.  The view is breath taking and the food is excellent.  It is usually the best meal we have while we're in Sedona.


----------



## heathpack (May 9, 2013)

Luanne said:


> We are in Sedona this week.  A couple of comments about restaurants.  We haven't eaten at Elote yet, and may not.  We've heard great things about it, but they don't take reservations and we've heard the wait can be long.  We attempted to go a few nights ago, but the parking lot was completely full.  We ended up at Dahl and DeLuca and got in without a reservation.  It was good, not the best Italian I've had, but still good.  The other restauarant I'd highly recommend (we're going for lunch on Saturday the day before we leave) is the one at the Enchantment resort.  I can never remember the name, but I think there is only one restaurant open there for lunch.  The view is breath taking and the food is excellent.  It is usually the best meal we have while we're in Sedona.



Luanne, when you go to dinner, could you scope out the logistics of the dining situation at Enchantment?  I don't know if you saw the part in my post about our planning cocktails there at View 180?  Could you check out the view from there relative to the restaurants.  We were thinking of cocktails at Enchantment followed by a late ish dinner at Elote.  But this would be Sat night of MemorialDayweekend.  Maybe we'd just be better off with dinner at Enchantment?

Thanks!

H


----------



## DAman (May 9, 2013)

*Elote and Dan's Bistro*

We ate at Elote twice last time we were in Sedona. Go early or late. Beware if you go late they may not have any more of their homemade ice cream. 

We also enjoyed Dan's Bistro. If you have a favorite wine they are corkage friendly(they don't have a liquor license if I remember correctly-corkage is around $6). 

If you find any new places please post them. We will be in Sedona in late June.


----------



## Luanne (May 9, 2013)

I can't remember if the restaurant we've eaten at Enchantment is the 180 or the Yavapai.  I've only been there for lunch, as a walk in.  I would go during the day when you can see the red rocks, not at night.

About Elote, we really haven't wanted to eat dinner at 5 p.m., or really late.  So, we just may have to miss it.  I think I'll live.


----------



## heathpack (May 9, 2013)

Luanne said:


> I can't remember if the restaurant we've eaten at Enchantment is the 180 or the Yavapai.  I've only been there for lunch, as a walk in.  I would go during the day when you can see the red rocks, not at night.
> 
> About Elote, we really haven't wanted to eat dinner at 5 p.m., or really late.  So, we just may have to miss it.  I think I'll live.



View 180 is the cocktail lounge (tapas menu).

Yavapai is no more.  There is now a fancy restaurant and a casual restaurant; I'm not sure of the names.  I also can't figure out the "lay of the land"- ie who has a view and who does not.  I assume View 180 has a view since "View" is its first name. That's why we decided to go there.  But we'd be open to one of the restaurants as well, if peaceful, with good food and a view.

H


----------



## Luanne (May 9, 2013)

heathpack said:


> View 180 is the cocktail lounge (tapas menu).
> 
> Yavapai is no more.  There is now a fancy restaurant and a casual restaurant; I'm not sure of the names.  I also can't figure out the "lay of the land"- ie who has a view and who does not.  I assume View 180 has a view since "View" is its first name. That's why we decided to go there.  But we'd be open to one of the restaurants as well, if peaceful, with good food and a view.
> 
> H



Thanks for that info.  It's been a few years since we've been there.  We'll probably drive out at lunchtime and take our chances on what is available.  It's so gorgeous out there that even if we eat lunch someplace without a view it would be worth it to be out there and look around.  We may combine it with a trip out to Montezuma's Castle if that works out.

I just went to the Enchantment website and found this information.  I made a lunch reservation with a request for a table with a view through Open Table.

-----

Tii Gavo



Reservations

Call: 928.282.2900
Online Reservations

Focusing on bold, vibrant flavors of foods indigenous to the region, this casual Southwestern restaurant features freshly prepared soups and salads, burgers and flatbreads, tacos and entrees -- enhanced by views of Boynton Canyon from the terraces and lounge. Tii Gavo offers one of the largest selections of Arizona made wines, as well as regionally crafted beers on tap, specialty cocktails and margaritas including the signature Prickly Pear margarita.


----------



## eal (May 9, 2013)

V Bar V ranch has a wall of petroglyphs that was used as a calendar and we found it fascinating. They have a docent at the site of the wall who will give a very detailed explanation of the various pictures and the way the sun illuminates them. 

But it sounds like you have a LOT on your plate already.


----------



## heathpack (May 10, 2013)

???

I decided that since we were going to have drinks at View 180 maybe I'd make a dinner reservation at Tii Gavo, since it would be less hassle than schlepping over to Elote only to find a crazy wait on the Sat of a holiday weekend.

So I call Tii Gavo and they don't take reservations for parties smaller than 5?!  Reading on TripAdvisor, someone reports bad service because they had an Open Table reservation and when they got to Tii Gavo they were told the restaurant doesn't honor Open Table reservations any more.

Since we'll be there for cocktails anyway, we'll probably just play it by ear- if we decide we want to eat there, we'll stay.

H



Luanne said:


> Thanks for that info.  It's been a few years since we've been there.  We'll probably drive out at lunchtime and take our chances on what is available.  It's so gorgeous out there that even if we eat lunch someplace without a view it would be worth it to be out there and look around.  We may combine it with a trip out to Montezuma's Castle if that works out.
> 
> I just went to the Enchantment website and found this information.  I made a lunch reservation with a request for a table with a view through Open Table.
> 
> ...


----------



## deannak (May 10, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've posted previously with a few questions about our upcoming trip to Sedona.  We are in Sedona Summit, studio unit, on a AC for Memorial Day weekend.  We'll be driving from LA on I40, will stay Thurs night in Barstow and therefore should be arriving Sedona something like noon on Friday.  We'll probably leave something like 2pm ish on Monday.  We have some plans set and have some questions about others.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you've got a great trip planned!

A few thoughts on hikes...  Since you're staying at Sedona Summit, you might want to try the Schuerman Mountain trial.  You can walk there from the resort - just cross the highway, and the trail starts behind the school.  We didn't see another soul on the trail, and it has impressive views out towards Cathedral Rock & other formations.  I love that we don't even need to get in the car to do it!

 - Devil's Bridge is kind of cool.  The only issue with Broken Arrow is that you'll see the jeep traffic out there, and West Fork is beautiful but usually too crowded for my taste.  If you want a hike in Oak Creek Canyon, my favorite is Harding Springs - short, but strenuous.  It goes up the east side of the canyon, and climbs pretty steeply to the top, where you get beautiful views out over the canyon, especially with the morning light.

About Schnebly Hill Road...  

  -  We've driven that quite a few times.  How long it takes will depend on how recently the road has been graded.  Sometimes it's just rough, and other times it's downright awful.  Since you have a 4WD you'll be fine, but it will take longer than you think.  There are nice vista spots along the way, and a VERY cool hike at Cow Pies, that makes you feel like you're on Mars.  (Easy hike, but parking on Schnebly can be a challenge.  There's a big rock across from the trailhead that I usually park on, but it seems to be harder each time I visit, due to road conditions.)

  -  You can either drive to the top & turn around and go back down, or make a day of it and do the loop around.  It makes a nice trip to do I-17 north, then come back down through the canyon, if that fits with your other plans.

About food...

  -  I really enjoy the Cowboy Club for dinner, but always reserve the Silver Saddle room.  This is a special area off on the side, that's more elegant and atmospheric than the main room.  It's a totally different feel.  Frankly, I'm not crazy about the main room, but love the Silver Saddle.  Elote is good, but even on a weeknight in the winter time, we had to wait quite awhile, and on a more popular evening, I don't know that it's worth the wait.  Picazzo's is also a popular place for lunch, with interesting salads and pizzas.

Have a great trip!!


----------



## Luanne (May 10, 2013)

I guess we'll find out tomorrow whether or not our Open Table reservation at Enchantment will be honored.  However, each time we've gone out there for lunch we've had no problem getting a table, with a view, when we just walked in.  Since we'll be going on a Saturday, that may be different.


----------



## LisaRex (May 10, 2013)

Montezuma's Castle is nice, preserved cliff dwelling, but you can only see if from a distance.  And it's a pretty quick visit for a long drive.  Montezuma's Well is only worth a visit if you're killing time, IMO.

If cliff dwelling ruins interest you, I'd instead recommend a day trip to Walnut Canyon.  You can actually walk in and explore the ruins of the Sinagua people.  I found it fascinating.  We spent several hours there. And it's a beautiful drive from Sedona as well.  

Not sure there's much around there, so pack a lunch.  We always bring soft sided coolers, which we fill up with the ice at the resort.  Plenty of delis have sandwiches you can pick up on your way.

Oh, and look over your itinerary and see if its worth it to you to buy an annual National Park pass.  One pass covers many people.


----------



## Luanne (May 10, 2013)

We had dinner at Ken's Creekside tonight.  Ate outside overlooking the creek.  Nice dinner.  They take reservations, but we just walked in a little after 5 p.m. without. 

Don't know your age, but on the park passes, if you are 60 or over (I think) you can buy a senior pass for $10 that is good forever.


----------



## heathpack (May 10, 2013)

Ok, y'all rock.  

Modified itinerary:
Fri: arrive Sedona mid day.  Lunch at LAubege, then check in to resort.  Mellow out for an hour or two.  Leave for Verde Canyon by 4:30.  Sunset wine train trip, then back to resort by 10:15 or so.

Sat: Since Fri will be such a long day, its very appealing to just hike directly from resort, so Sat am will be Scheurman Mt.  Breakfast and lunch in room.  Hang by pool for a few hours.  Leave for Palatki by 1:45.  Visit Palatki then Hononaki, then cocktails and dinner at Enchantment Resort.

Sun: Devils Bridge via Chuck Wagon in morning.  Brunch somewhere afterwards (???).  Back to resort to mellow out for a few hours.   Schnebly Hill Rd drive (just to top and back) and Cow Pies hike, allowing 3-3.5 hrs.  Arrive Garlands Lodge 6pm for cocktails, then dinner at 7pm.

Mon:  Pack and breakfast in room, check out of resort.  Pack a lunch in cooler.  Drive to Walnut Canyon National Monument via Oak Creek Canyon, arriving 11-11:30.  Spend about 2 hours in park, leaving by 1 or 1:30pm.  Drive home to LA.

Ok, so two more questions: 
1.  Anyone know drive time Palataki to Hononaki?

2. Brunch suggestions for Sun am?  Nothing too heavy, we'll have a big dinner that night.  Maybe we should do LAuberge for brunch and somewhere else for lunch day 1. Preferably somewhere scenic with great food.

Thanks so much!


H


----------



## Luanne (May 11, 2013)

Update on lunch at the Enchantment.   We had a noon reservation for two made through Open Table.  We got there early and noticed people starting to be seated out on the patio.  We asked if we could go ahead and be seated early and were told "no problem".  So we got a great table out on the patio.  I had fish tacos and Steve had one of their pizzas.  Food was very good.  It seemed there would have been no problem with the Open Table reservation, but I'm glad we got there early as the patio filled up first.  Tii Gavo is not in the same place I remember eating before, that may be where the fancier restaurant is now located.  But there are still wonderful views from the patio.


----------



## nightnurse613 (May 12, 2013)

Speaking of Sedona, where is RedRox???


----------



## Luanne (May 12, 2013)

nightnurse613 said:


> Speaking of Sedona, where is RedRox???



Do you mean Red Rocks State Park?  That is just a few minutes out of town off 89A.  If it's something else, can't help you.


----------



## momeason (May 12, 2013)

Shnebly Hill Road was awful last spring when we tried to drive it. We loved the hike to the natural bridge but I cannot recommend the road unless maybe you are in a jeep. We had 4 in my Prius and I was gritting my teeth because we hit high rocks several times and we moved very slowly and carefully. 3 of us walked back and only 1 drove the car to avoid hitting bottom. It did help to get the passengers out. 
We loved all our hikes in Sedona. I want to go back and spend more than a week.
We enjoyed the pizza place also with lots of unique ingredients...don't remember the name.
We liked all the restaurants and loved all the scenery. We also stayed at Sedona Summit.
I am glad to hear you are going on an accommodation certificate. 
I have one I need to use. Maybe we will go back!!


----------



## deannak (May 12, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Ok, y'all rock.
> 
> Modified itinerary:
> Fri: arrive Sedona mid day.  Lunch at LAubege, then check in to resort.  Mellow out for an hour or two.  Leave for Verde Canyon by 4:30.  Sunset wine train trip, then back to resort by 10:15 or so.
> ...



Sounds like a great plan!  One more note about Schnebly drive.  When you get up to Merry Go Round Rock (not all the way to the top, but a popular view & turn-around spot pretty far up), you'll be looking down at the Cow Pies.  Those are the giant rocks that the hike takes you out onto.  From that vantage point up above, you can see how they got that name!


----------



## hcarman (May 12, 2013)

Verde Canyon Railroad was great!  We did it a couple of years ago.  Actually, we were told they have made the outdoor cars more luxurious now - covered with padded seats.  But, I highly recommend it.


----------



## patty5ia (May 13, 2013)

I wouldn't want to miss Elote.  Great food, early or late.


----------



## Luanne (May 13, 2013)

patty5ia said:


> I wouldn't want to miss Elote.  Great food, early or late.



Well, we missed it and I think we'll live.   Personally I think the food at the restaurants in Santa Fe, where we now live, is much better.

We didn't want to rush over at 4:45 p.m. in order to maybe get in without an hour or two wait since that was just too close to when we'd eaten lunch.  And we also don't like waiting until late to eat........maybe just too old. :whoopie:


----------



## LisaRex (May 16, 2013)

Sedona is one of my favorite places to visit, and I've never been to any of the fancier restaurants.  We usually eat breakfast in, then pack a lunch and head out to explore the area.  We might go out someplace casual for dinner (e.g. Javelina Cantina, where we saw Ted Danson!), but I have a really hard time getting dressed up after hiking all day.  And I certainly don't want to plan my day around a dinner reservation.  Most nights we end up grilling out, sharing a bottle of good wine, then hitting the hot tub. Perfect ending to a perfect day!


----------



## Luanne (May 16, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> Sedona is one of my favorite places to visit, and I've never been to any of the fancier restaurants.  We usually eat breakfast in, then pack a lunch and head out to explore the area.  We might go out someplace casual for dinner (e.g. Javelina Cantina, where we saw Ted Danson!), but I have a really hard time getting dressed up after hiking all day.  And I certainly don't want to plan my day around a dinner reservation.  Most nights we end up grilling out, sharing a bottle of good wine, then hitting the hot tub. Perfect ending to a perfect day!



Lisa, even at the "fancier" restaurants I doubt you have to dress us.  All we took with us were jeans and we wore them everywhere.  I'm not even sure what would be considered a fancy restaurant in Sedona. 

P.S.  The Elote Cafe doesn't take reservations, which is another reason we didn't go there.


----------



## heathpack (May 28, 2013)

Had SUCH a great time in Sedona.

First, Sedona Summit was quite nice. Beautiful setting in a great, quiet part of town. The resort had the feel of a residential condo complex- just condo units, pools, hot tubs, BBQs, laundry, etc (no bar, restaurant, valet, etc). We really liked it, even though we normally prefer the hotel-style resort. But this was an anniversary trip and we appreciated the mellowness of the resort.

We were in a studio, which was quite well-equipped for the two of us- sofa, dining table & chairs, two burner cooktop, microwave, dishwasher, 3/4 size fridge, nice little balcony with two chairs, and a giant sized shower (but no tub). iPod docking station as well. No real view, but not a dumpster view either. We looked out over the resort with pretty nice hillsides off in the distance.

We focused our activities more towards things near the resort and did most of the things on our itinerary. We arrived town from the north and drive through the very beautiful Oak Creek Canyon, stopping for lunch at the gourmet sandwich shop, Indian Gardens. Good sandwiches and cappuccino. Small selection of grocery items. Also wine & beer. Lovely garden in back, you order at the counter and they bring food out to you.

After checking into Sedona Summit, we headed out to View 180 for sunset cocktails. My white wine sangria was very tasty. We weren't hungry enough for dinner, so we split a flatbread- also tasty. A beautiful and upscale setting, highly recommend this. It's a very scenic 10 min drive from Sedona Summit.

The next am, we hiked Shuerman Mt. Took about 1hr 15 min round trip. Was about a 3 min drive from Sedona Summit. Nice views of Cathedral Rock. This might be a better hike at sunset, however, as the sun was in our eyes for photography purposes. Post-hike, we headed into town for breakfast at LAuberge. Really stunning setting- we ate creekside on Oak Creek, with a leafy green canopy, bubbling creek, ducks, hummingbirds- lovely. We had omelets- simple but excellent. After breakfast, we went back to the resort briefly and then out to the indian sites, Honanki and Palatki. We started at the farther site (Honanki), which was about a 30-35 min drive, mostly on a dirt road (we are in a FWD SUV). Another beauty of a drive. The ruins at Honanki were interesting and worth seeing, with about a half-mile total of hiking. The drive back to Palatki was 20 min or so. Indian ruins were similar, but there is also a pictograph/petroglyph site at Palatki, very mysterious & intriguing. Total hiking about 1.5 mi at this site. We also saw a rattlesnake, yikes! Small museum/shop, ranger at cliff dwellings and docent at petroglyphs. Red Rock pass is necessary to park at both of these Indian sites.

Sat evening we did the grape (wine tasting) train from Clarksdale to Perkinville on the Verde Canyon Railroad. Very fun and scenic, we met an interesting couple and wound up drinking a little too enthusiastically in the end. The trip itself was a little disorganized and the food (cheese cubes, crackers, bread, olives, grapes, etc) was unimpressive. But we still had a great time & would do this again. About a 30 min drive from Sedona Summit.

The following day, we were a little hungover and decided to just relax by the pool. We ate breakfast in the room and sandwiches by the pool. Dinner was the highlight of the trip- Garlands Lodge in Oak Creek. This was our anniversary dinner and it was a perfect pick for the occasion. Four course fixed price meal, $45/person. Rusty woodsy chic lodge, great service, very good-excellent food, great cocktail hour- overall we loved it & plan 100% return any time we visit Sedona.

Our last day, we hiked Devils Bridge via the Chuck Wagon trail, about 4 miles & 2hr 20min. The trailhead was about a 10 min drive from Sedona Summit. We loved the hike and the beautiful views. We wiped off the Red Rock dust and headed to breakfast afterwards at Chee Ah Chi at the Enchantment Resort. I had the poached eggs over pork carnitas, which was excellent. Mr. H had another omelet- he enjoyed it, but it was a crispy-brown-on-the-outside omelet (the sort of which I am no fan) vs the perfectly-uniform-yellow LAuberge omelet (the type of omelet that really floats my boat). After breakfast, we packed up and hit the road.

Overall an awesome trip- thanks to everyone who provided advice & to II for the AC!





*Mr. & Mrs. H Cheating Death on Devils Bridge*


----------



## Mike&Edie (May 28, 2013)

Michael and I spent a week in Sedona last December.  If you get a chance, take the Sedona Segway tour.  It's a blast.


----------



## chriskre (May 29, 2013)

Heathpak we just missed you.
We were in Flagstaff but did two day trips to Sedona on the 21st and 22nd.

I wanted to add for a spectacular view and a reasonably priced but decent meal we ate at  http://www.openrangesedona.com/
American fare with a Southwestern twist.
Best part was the spectacular floor to ceiling windows with the breathtaking view.  You'd never know it from seeing it from the road but it was amazing.
Here's the view from our table.


----------



## deannak (May 30, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Had SUCH a great time in Sedona.
> 
> The next am, we hiked Shuerman Mt. Took about 1hr 15 min round trip. Was about a 3 min drive from Sedona Summit. Nice views of Cathedral Rock. This might be a better hike at sunset, however, as the sun was in our eyes for photography purposes. Post-hike, we headed into town for breakfast at LAuberge. Really stunning setting- we ate creekside on Oak Creek, with a leafy green canopy, bubbling creek, ducks, hummingbirds- lovely. We had omelets- simple but excellent. After breakfast, we went back to the resort briefly and then out to the indian sites, Honanki and Palatki. We started at the farther site (Honanki), which was about a 30-35 min drive, mostly on a dirt road (we are in a FWD SUV). Another beauty of a drive. The ruins at Honanki were interesting and worth seeing, with about a half-mile total of hiking. The drive back to Palatki was 20 min or so. Indian ruins were similar, but there is also a pictograph/petroglyph site at Palatki, very mysterious & intriguing. Total hiking about 1.5 mi at this site. We also saw a rattlesnake, yikes! Small museum/shop, ranger at cliff dwellings and docent at petroglyphs. Red Rock pass is necessary to park at both of these Indian sites.



Sounds like a fabulous trip!  And you even saw a rattlesnake! I know they live out there, but in all my hiking in Sedona I've never seen one.  Glad you got away safely, and had a wonderful trip.


----------



## heathpack (May 30, 2013)

deannak said:


> Sounds like a fabulous trip!  And you even saw a rattlesnake! I know they live out there, but in all my hiking in Sedona I've never seen one.  Glad you got away safely, and had a wonderful trip.



The docent/host at the petroglyph site actually spotted the rattlesnake and had been keeping an eye on it all day, warning people & pointing snake out so they could avoid it. Even when he pointed it out to me, it was hard to see.

Of course after sleeping quietly under a bush all day, the snake started to move around when we were there- towards the only exit trail.  We hightailed it out while the getting was good- I had visions of being stuck out there for hours, trapped by a sleepy snake napping on the trails edge.

Without the docent, though, I would have never noticed the rattle snake!

H


----------

